# Kehräta



## Alxmrphi

Hi all,

I came across this word when I was doing some research for my essay on Psycholinguistics, and for a part of it I think I will use an example from a Finish essay in a presentation, which means I need to have some idea of how to pronounce it. Basically it's about a Finnish learner of English who wrote "_The cat beside man and lies down as near to man as possible starting to spin_", and discussing how the semantic concepts were transferred over after learning the word 'spin', because apparently *kehräta* = spin, purr.

Can anyone give me the IPA for it? Or better, a recording?? 

Kiitos.
Alex


----------



## Hakro

Maybe this site would be helpful.


----------



## sakvaka

First of all, the word is _kehrätä_, with two ä:s.

IPA: [ˈkeh.ræ.tæʔ]

Attached is an MP3.


----------



## Tappahannock

sakvaka said:


> IPA: [ˈkeh.ræ.tæʔ]
> 
> Attached is an MP3.



My cat, however, pronounces it somewhat differently.


----------

